# warning



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Well I'm starting to worry. Conditions on the lake are less than favorable. There still is 2-3 feet of snow in spots, along with pockets of deep standing water. One of my fish houses was a foot and a half down in the ice/water. Good thing I got there when I did.

Access on the lake is getting ugly. Doesn't matter what access you use, all are under deep water. Just read that the fine for late removal of fish houses is $325, ouch.

There are only a handful of houses left on the lake. Most people are wiser than myself. IF it comes down too it, I will chainsaw mine into pieces.

Yeah, if you have a red fish house on wheels, and haven't been fishing in a while...... WARNING your house is half in and half out of the lake. Didn't get close enough to see the name, since there is a huge water/ice reservoir surrounding the house.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Fished the pipe aka "Windtunnel" this weekend. The fishing was crappy. The small were perch were mildly active and only caught one crappie. Fished 8' to 13' deep.


----------

